# SKINNERS field and trial dog food



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

is this good food for my dog


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

The hypoallergenic ones - Duck, Salmon or Turkey and rice are v good budget kibbles. 
Autarky have brought out a Salmon one - that's good value as well.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

brill i brought thr duck one


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

We use Skinners Field & Trial Salmon for our two - it suits them both and they love it. No problems at all with it - Harvey has a very delicate tum and it's the only thing that doesn't upset him.


----------



## celeste/ROXY (Jun 12, 2011)

Fed my two this for about 6 months. Very good food but in the end my pup was still hungry on it, it seem to stop satisfiing him so had to change to jwb. But all in all a very good food that I always recommend and hope to switch back to in the future:thumbup:


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine was on the Salmon F&T for quite a while and did well initially but she has probs with any kibble after a while and is much better suited to an all wet diet.

Like Celeste/ROXY, I would always recommend it as a budget kibble


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

My three are on the skinners field and trial maintenance and they love it


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

I used to feed skinners but found it made my dogs poo rather loose so i changed to Autarky and they are great on that.


----------



## cbrookman (Jun 12, 2011)

hazel pritchard said:


> I used to feed skinners but found it made my dogs poo rather loose so i changed to Autarky and they are great on that.


Same here - Lots of Mr Whippy texture poos Have switched to salmon and rice Autarky to see if that improves things


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

I think it depends on the dogs, Skinners is the only food which Harvey doesn't have loose poos with. Willow however could eat anything & she would be ok. As with most things, it's finding the feed which suits your dog best.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

_thank you ..i will deffo be watching for loose poo's _


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

hazel pritchard said:


> I used to feed skinners but found it made my dogs poo rather loose so i changed to Autarky and they are great on that.





cbrookman said:


> Same here - Lots of Mr Whippy texture poos Have switched to salmon and rice Autarky to see if that improves things


Skinners f/t has that affect on mine too.
I also tried Autarky salmon and still using the rest up now and it works for ours very well as an extra complete mixed with another


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

I feed my black lab on Skinners F&T. The Duck & Rice is the best value/price ratio I can find and he seems to enjoy it. He went off the Salmon & Rice about half way through the first bag, so next up he'll be having the Turkey & Rice.

I feed him Orijen and Acana on occasion inbetween his regular food and he's always a bit runny with them, I have to mix them in with the Skinners and that seems to work ok.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

I am looking to try my upcoming adopted Greyhound on it. Found it online for 16.99 with free delivery for the Duck and Rice.


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Yep, I use it here and its suited all three.


----------



## Steeleye Span (Jan 10, 2012)

I use F & T Duck & Rice with my older girl and I'll move my puppy over to it once she makes the transition from puppy food to adult. I feed alongside 50% wet food (Wainwrights trays).


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

DoggieBag said:


> I am looking to try my upcoming adopted Greyhound on it. Found it online for 16.99 with free delivery for the Duck and Rice.


*i get it from my local pet shop 15kg for £20.50 *


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

soulful dog said:


> I feed my black lab on Skinners F&T. The Duck & Rice is the best value/price ratio I can find and he seems to enjoy it. He went off the Salmon & Rice about half way through the first bag, so next up he'll be having the Turkey & Rice.


interesting. my dog food man says its one of his best sellers and i'm thinking of changing over to it.


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

I can't rate this food highly enough, especially if you're on a budget. Mine are currently on F&T Crunchy, but in summer will switch over to F&T Duck and Rice.

Beautiful coats and no dodgy poos. Thumbs up all round.


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

emmar said:


> *i get it from my local pet shop 15kg for £20.50 *


Cool, my price was for 15kg as well. Do not have the luxury of a pet store here that sells decent food. So finding an online outlet selling a bag for 16.99 with free delivery is handy for me. I will just have to keep on top of ordering it in time so that I do not run out and I'm forced to fed poor food between deliveries


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

I just order 2 15Kg bags of hypoallergenic Duck and Rice Skinners from Medic Animal for £16.99 each minus 10% for buying two and free delivery 

Looking forward to it arriving as Millie loved the samples we tried. Im also planning on mixing it with her Wainwrights trays so the swap over from one kibble to another should go smoothly. Its 1/2 the price of kibbles ive feed previously


----------



## DoggieBag (Jan 20, 2012)

Milliepoochie said:


> I just order 2 15Kg bags of hypoallergenic Duck and Rice Skinners from Medic Animal for £16.99 each minus 10% for buying two and free delivery
> 
> Looking forward to it arriving as Millie loved the samples we tried. Im also planning on mixing it with her Wainwrights trays so the swap over from one kibble to another should go smoothly. Its 1/2 the price of kibbles ive feed previously


It's Medic Animal I found the one I was referring to. 
If my new dog likes it I may go for ordering 2 at a time, well as long as they keep doing the 10%


----------



## Horse and Hound (May 12, 2010)

Mine love the Museli mix, and at £16 for 15kg I love it too!


----------



## L/C (Aug 9, 2010)

We've just put ours on the Duck and rice and they are doing really well on it (and Miss fussypants will eat it). They were on raw but we're moving to a place with less freezer space so until we can get a dog freezer they'll be on kibble.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I just order 2 15Kg bags of hypoallergenic Duck and Rice Skinners from Medic Animal for £16.99 each minus 10% for buying two and free delivery
> 
> Looking forward to it arriving as Millie loved the samples we tried. Im also planning on mixing it with her Wainwrights trays so the swap over from one kibble to another should go smoothly. Its 1/2 the price of kibbles ive feed previously


Just wanted to add we got our 2 sacks delivered and it has a best before date until Jan 2013.  Nice long shelf life for those hesitant over buying 30Kg at once lol


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine have it in case of emergency or if we go away but Teal does get a bit loose with it and if on it for more than a fortnight his ears gunk up. Autarky just makes him itch all over. 

We use duck and rice. 

They also all lost weight when they were on it for a month (freezer broke).


----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

Im considering changing Lola to skinners 
I wondering with her being a small dog which would be the best for her


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Just had to show this pic I took couple of days ago of the Girls sitting next to the bag of skinners in the kitchen...........I was topping up the smaller bag and left the room and when I returned here was how they were just sitting there either side of the bag...it looked so funny as they know when I do a refill they get treats from the big bag


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

mollymo said:


> Just had to show this pic I took couple of days ago of the Girls sitting next to the bag of skinners in the kitchen...........I was topping up the smaller bag and left the room and when I returned here was how they were just sitting there either side of the bag...it looked so funny as they know when I do a refill they get treats from the big bag


Millie done the same yesterday - I fille dour plastic containe rin the kitchen form the sack of Skinners - Millie was 'dancing' aorund the kitchen. I filler her Nina Ottersson (Spoelling) spinny toy with kibble - Ohhh it was puppy heaven! 

I can report Millie starte don Skinenr Ducka nd Rice 2 days ago and she seems to be really enjoying it. Its the most excited she has ever been about plain kibble


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millie done the same yesterday - I fille dour plastic containe rin the kitchen form the sack of Skinners - Millie was 'dancing' aorund the kitchen. I filler her Nina Ottersson (Spoelling) spinny toy with kibble - Ohhh it was puppy heaven!
> 
> I can report Millie starte don Skinenr Ducka nd Rice 2 days ago and she seems to be really enjoying it. Its the most excited she has ever been about plain kibble


Ive got to be honest skinners does make mine a little loose but Im mixing it with salmon autarky to use up the rest of the bag


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

mollymo said:


> Ive got to be honest skinners does make mine a little loose but Im mixing it with salmon autarky to use up the rest of the bag


Millies is mixed with Wainwrights trays so hopefully shouldnt make her loose. :blushing: Nothing worse than loose poo


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

Milliepoochie said:


> Millies is mixed with Wainwrights trays so hopefully shouldnt make her loose. :blushing: Nothing worse than loose poo


Yes I also use WW trays as toppers and they love those


----------

